# Any kernels for Aosp jellybean rom 4.1.1?



## Trinityx19 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well........are there? Oh and links would be nice thank you!!!!!!


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

You might have better luck in the main nexus development thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

^ what he said. Any kernel will be labeled jb in the dev section if its for jb.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am running francos nightly 216 kernel and loving it.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm using Imo's jellybean kernel 4.0.0. Just go into development section and you can't miss it.
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13092-Leankernel:-Minimalistic-Kernel-(ICS-3.10.0,-JB-4.0.0-,-7/2/12)
Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel (ICS 3.10.0, JB 4.0.0 , 7/2/12)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Trinity http://www.derkernel.com/ics-tuna.php
Franco http://minooch.com/franciscofranco/Galaxy%20Nexus/JB/Jelly%20Bean/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you even look?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Faux also has a great kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Did you even look?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

It would have been quicker to take the 2 seconds to click the development sections up top, as opposed to making a new posting. Its clear you did nothing on your own to find what you were looking for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Calm down guys, he's new. Don't scare him off.









Sent from the trunk of my car. 
Now stop laughing and go get help!!!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> Calm down guys, he's new. Don't scare him off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Too late!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I think you're right.

Sent from the trunk of my car. 
Now stop laughing and go get help!!!


----------

